# Need help with my Spanish language and grammar.



## Robert_S (Oct 26, 2013)

purged


----------



## Robdemanc (Oct 26, 2013)

Grammar is too difficult to grasp as an adult.  I studied Spanish for several years and still do not get the grammar.  The only thing you can do is learn as you go with it.  Ask the people you work with to help you.


----------



## SungmanituTanka (Nov 1, 2013)

Robert_S said:


> The words I can easily google, but the grammar is tripping me up.



Actually, I googled 'Spanish grammar rules' and got tons of resources, several of which seem to explain in depth exactly what you're asking. I would post links, but don't know if I'm allowed. 

Robdemanc - I disagree that "Grammar is too difficult to grasp as an adult." I think you can learn anything you want, at any age, if you want it enough.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes, there's a bunch of rules, last letters indicating gender having to agree, conjunctions and vowels conflicting, but it's way easier than English. IMO, the only way you're going to get it is by learning to speak it, and the only way you're going to speak it is by imprinting. Audio recordings, speak and repeat.  It all flows from there. Otherwise, it's a big struggle.


----------



## Robert_S (Nov 1, 2013)

purged


----------



## WechtleinUns (Nov 1, 2013)

"incierto y hermosa"

That's proper spanish gibberish, I'm afraid. For one thing, these two adjectives are in two different genders, so they aren't referring to the same thing. If I were to really stretch, it could be understood something like "The uncertain man and the beautiful woman," but no one who doesn't speak english as a first language would come to that conclusion.

If you want to say that someone is beautiful but uncertain, you could say "Eres hermosa pero incierto." But, even this doesn't make sense, because you really shouldn't use the word incierto here. Uncertainty is generally indicated with the verb "saber".

For example(Por ejemplo):

No sabes que tanto hermosa lo eres, por actual? -> You really don't know how beautiful you are, do you?

Really, though, you're going to have to learn the language. If you go around saying things like "incierto y hermosa", people are gonna look at you funny. They probably already know you as the resident gringo, don't they? (I'm assuming you work at one of the maquiladoras in northern mexico.)

Also, don't let anyone tell you that learning languages is too difficult as an adult. I didn't speak a lick of spanish as a kid, and only learned the language after I got into college. What was the difference? I hated learning spanish in school, but I loved learning spanish for the fun of it.

Really, though, you'd be surprised how not having to take a test in it will make a man improve.


----------



## Robert_S (Nov 1, 2013)

purged


----------

